# Slow "Super Moon" night



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tide looked like a Winter Tide super low. Wind was perfect when I started then it made a 180 and came out of the NE and shut me down, so I went looking for better water couldn't find it so I called it a night.
Did get this few before the shut down


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

After a little slice and dice


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

The water was very clear down west but we only managed one flounder down there. We decided to fish the reefs down there and caught a few trout. Made one last stop by where we launched and they had moved in pretty good. We stabbed 4, spooked several and got so caught up chasing the damn fish that we didn't notice the lightning storm that rolled up on us. Got home at 7am...and I haven't been motivated enough to clean fish yet.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Seven nice sized flounder and those fillets look good. :thumbsup: I guess someone will be having a fish dinner real soon.


----------



## Swampfox (Jun 30, 2014)

Had a slow super moon too. wind seemed great , but water was very muddy, got little better when tide switched , bad fishing, beautiful night.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Look at all of those great shots!!!


----------

